# Flight charges increase as we search multiple times !!!



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Guys, 

Have heard before that the flight charges are programmed in such a way that as we search for multiple times, the flight charges increase. 

Hyderabad to Melbourne ( One way ) : 

First time - Malaysian Airlines - 30,000 ( cheapest on the day )
Second time ( after a couple of days ) - Malaysian Airlines - 32,000
Third time ( after a week ) - Malaysian Airlines - 34,000
Today ( after 15 days ) - Malaysian Airlines - 36,000

Does it really happen ??? I searched it on Makemytrip.com. Please suggest / comment.


----------



## sandysomu (Feb 8, 2014)

This is no longer hiddne secret that these website track your cookies to identify the number of times you have searched the air fare and how desperate you are.

Solution : Always browse/book the tickets in private web browsing mode. As you have already missed this , So I suggest you to use some vpn to originate your interest traffic from other country (different IP Address), clean your cookies and book the ticket.

Free VPN : Free VPN Service | Free VPN Software - Hotspot Shield VPN


----------



## AnuD (May 5, 2014)

Hi gkkumar,
I have observed the same thing .Every time we started planning on some trip,charges increased every few days.
However I checked all the flights to Melbourne for different time. It has not changed from June till Jan 2015.Its same 30K INR.Meaning if I check flight now with 21 days apex fare it will show same fare for any date further.

Regards,
AnuD


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

sandysomu said:


> This is no longer hiddne secret that these website track your cookies to identify the number of times you have searched the air fare and how desperate you are.
> 
> Solution : Always browse/book the tickets in private web browsing mode. As you have already missed this , So I suggest you to use some vpn to originate your interest traffic from other country (different IP Address), clean your cookies and book the ticket.
> 
> Free VPN : Free VPN Service | Free VPN Software - Hotspot Shield VPN


Thanks for the solution provided. Now, if I go to an internet centre and browse for the same flight, it would give a different result and price I believe, as the ip address would be different.


----------



## sandysomu (Feb 8, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> Thanks for the solution provided. Now, if I go to an internet centre and browse for the same flight, it would give a different result and price I believe, as the ip address would be different.


Provided no one search the booking site in past .. I guess VPN is best bit


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

sandysomu said:


> Provided no one search the booking site in past .. I guess VPN is best bit


Valid point !!


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Have heard before that the flight charges are programmed in such a way that as we search for multiple times, the flight charges increase.
> 
> ...


Are you looking at the same day during those 4 times. Lets say you are booking for a flight on 1st June 2014.

if you search today the price will be cheap because there 18 days remaining but if you search on 25th May the price would be higher because there only 5 days remaining.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Thanks for the solution provided. Now, if I go to an internet centre and browse for the same flight, it would give a different result and price I believe, as the ip address would be different.


Also, booking flights through a browsing center is a big risk since you might expose your financial information if the machine(s) is infected.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Have heard before that the flight charges are programmed in such a way that as we search for multiple times, the flight charges increase.
> 
> ...



The information that you've received is correct, as recently, when I was booking my ticket, my colleague was looking at my system and surprisingly told me the same that not to search it many times. He said, after 4th search, automatically it is programmed to increase. His brother is one of the programmer of this.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

jre05 said:


> The information that you've received is correct, as recently, when I was booking my ticket, my colleague was looking at my system and surprisingly told me the same that not to search it many times. He said, after 4th search, automatically it is programmed to increase. His brother is one of the programmer of this.


So, how do we look around if the dates don't suit us? Just 4 times is too less and looks like a LOT of people are flying after June. All flights are expensive and none of the cheaper ones are in the <14 hour flights range


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> So, how do we look around if the dates don't suit us? Just 4 times is too less and looks like a LOT of people are flying after June. All flights are expensive and none of the cheaper ones are in the <14 hour flights range


Buddy, if you're flying through Economy class, then any price between 30-36K should be a good amount.

For instance, as I am flying from Mumbai, it costed me Rs 35,000 for Cathy Pacific. The same day flight in Quantas/Malay is 2K cheaper, yet I booked Cathy for its good services I experienced and, if you closely research the seat bookings for Quantas and Cathy in Makemytrip, you will observe that, even thought Cathy is expensive than Quantas, most of the Cathy seats are booked, and Quantas had hardly 2 or 3 seats booked maximum 

I too booked in Cathy then 

Now, I have seen people flying from Chennai etc in Rs 32,000. However, for the date I am flying (i.e in Aug), I have seen that, the same flight from Chennai is just Rs 29500. Damn, Rs 5,500 difference. Same from Kochin too and from Bangalore, it is only Rs 29,000 for the same flight same day. 

I, out of my curiosity, wanted to check the price from Delhi, and was surprised to see that, from Delhi it is only Rs 33 K. Only Mumbai flights were expensive, damn 

So, I would say, any price between 30-35 based on your location would be fine and a great deal. Let me know. 

I only researched well in Makemytrip (For number of seats vacant ), jetair website for price and other details of same flight, cathy website for same and found Cathy to be cheaper by few hundreds in their website for my flight, so booked it :yo: However, only 48 hours before we can do webcheckin for seat (Side window seat :yo


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Buddy, if you're flying through Economy class, then any price between 30-36K should be a good amount.
> 
> For instance, as I am flying from Mumbai, it costed me Rs 35,000 for Cathy Pacific. The same day flight in Quantas/Malay is 2K cheaper, yet I booked Cathy for its good services I experienced and, if you closely research the seat bookings for Quantas and Cathy in Makemytrip, you will observe that, even thought Cathy is expensive than Quantas, most of the Cathy seats are booked, and Quantas had hardly 2 or 3 seats booked maximum
> 
> ...


Well researched! I have no idea about Cathay so didn't want to pick up as the first choice. It would either be Malaysian or the next cheaper option with the right amenities. Considering that it's going to be a one way ticket and we are all trying to save our best, anything over 33k makes me feel a bit uncomfortable. I'm surprised that you got such a low rate from Bangalore. Need to find some better hacks to get the lowest rate on the airlines which I like


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi gkkumar, 

you can try KAYAK to get a better feeling for flight price patterns. A colleague of mine swears by it. But I'm sure there are other sites that track price curves too.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Well researched! I have no idea about Cathay so didn't want to pick up as the first choice. It would either be Malaysian or the next cheaper option with the right amenities. Considering that it's going to be a one way ticket and we are all trying to save our best, anything over 33k makes me feel a bit uncomfortable. I'm surprised that you got such a low rate from Bangalore. Need to find some better hacks to get the lowest rate on the airlines which I like


I agree with you buddy. Even, I wanted to save even if its just 2K difference, but knowingly, here I didn't book the cheaper Quantas which was cheap by 2.5K than my Cathy Pacific for same day and from Mumbai. Anyway, I do not want to think much as it is the final stage of our PR  

But, as you say, Quantas is not any bad, it gives good services also, but Cathy is believed to be little better than Quantas. But otherwise, all are same. After all we need to reach  I travel in very local bus from Bangalore to Chennai just for Rs 200 and not the AC bus that normal IT guys or average people travels, because, I am sure it reaches safely and not so bad in journey. Thus, I am also little like you in thoughts, anything is ok and I could have even taken Air Asia (Cheapest in the world).  However, here, I do not want to do this. I spent a lot for my PR.

You get the tickets for 18K in AirAsia from Kochi to Melbourne or Sydney. However, they charge for meals if you take, and separate charges for baggages, also its all leather seats. I didn't went in that, however, made a very good research about Air Asia, when I saw that its prices are so low. I also saw Youtube videos of inside of the AirAsia flights and people's review videos  Generally people suggest that, if its short trip and we do not have luggage, we can prefer that for cheap rates. If you opt meals and baggage, then it comes to approx. 27 or 28, again, just 1 or 1.5K less than Malaysian which provides you better comfort compared to Air Asia.

Anyway, now, for me, while going to Australia, I felt that, I shouldn't be fussy and reach comfortably and safely  It all depends on individual's thoughts and will. I appreciate your views to not to spend unnecessarily, as we are indeed not from royal families of UK or US. 

FYI - Malaysian, Cathy and Quantas are good. Air India is supposed to be cheapest, but sadly, I found it to be the costliest than most of the carriers. They all serve meal, beverages(Alcoholic and non-alcoholic) and baggage is 40KG + 7 KG. Majorly, we should think only these aspects.

Quantas I haven't tried anytime. Even, in Cathy, I wouldn't say service is good. Because, once when I asked for Water, damn, the nut airhostess didn't oblige and I ended up pressing the call button 3 or 4 times and finally she got me a glass of water. Also, in Cathy, it is always the problem of changing seats for family etc I have encountered. 

As I said, although Cathy seats almost were booked, and the Quantas, though very cheap than Cathy, wasn't booked, it appeared sarcastic to me  So I too booked in Cathy  lane: 2K, I do not regret.

yes, Bangalore flights are cheaper I found in my extensive research. Then Chennai, Delhi and then Mumbai. Kochi is all time cheapest.

Quantas may take you via Singapore or Bangkok depending on the flight you choose.

Book it quicker. Check the price in Makemytrip and the airlines website directly. What appeared to me was, Malay and Jet airways site shown higher rate than makemytrip but Cathy shown some 500 Rs less than make my trip. I booked it.

Remember, plan well your date and book, else you spend about 4K for rebooking and price differences if any.

All the best :boxing::juggle:


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi gkkumar,
> 
> you can try KAYAK to get a better feeling for flight price patterns. A colleague of mine swears by it. But I'm sure there are other sites that track price curves too.


Thanks Espresso !! 

One interesting thing now : 

I had to carry my laptop to an internet centre due to some work, not to book the tickets. I had tried to search for the flights. 

Cathay Pacific flight is the cheapest one today on Kayak. 

On Kayak : Cathay Pacific - 31,844 
On MMT : Cathay Pacific - 34,263 

Above is the same flight on different sites. As I carried the laptop, the cookies are still there and thats the reason on MMT the price is high. Kaiyak, I logged in today for the first time and its low. 

Considering three tickets - the difference in the payment would come around 7K to 8K INR !!!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Thanks Espresso !!
> 
> One interesting thing now :
> 
> ...


Damn, on Kayak, when I check for my flight which I booked, it doesn't exist only, I guess all seats booked  Quantas has still more than 85% of seats available for the day I booked 

Well what is so special about Kayak that other sites don't have? Anything related to cookies?

Makemytrip is good for seeing booked seating plans etc


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

jre05 said:


> I agree with you buddy. Even, I wanted to save even if its just 2K difference, but knowingly, here I didn't book the cheaper Quantas which was cheap by 2.5K than my Cathy Pacific for same day and from Mumbai. Anyway, I do not want to think much as it is the final stage of our PR
> 
> But, as you say, Quantas is not any bad, it gives good services also, but Cathy is believed to be little better than Quantas. But otherwise, all are same. After all we need to reach  I travel in very local bus from Bangalore to Chennai just for Rs 200 and not the AC bus that normal IT guys or average people travels, because, I am sure it reaches safely and not so bad in journey. Thus, I am also little like you in thoughts, anything is ok and I could have even taken Air Asia (Cheapest in the world).  However, here, I do not want to do this. I spent a lot for my PR.
> 
> ...


Yes buddy, I agree. While booking the tickets, we need to see other aspects as well apart from the ticket price. Thai Airways has the same Hyderabad to Melbourne ticket @ 29 K INR, however, when I went into the flight details, inflight entertainment is not present and meals are charged and considering the long journey of 14 hrs I believe inflight entertainment is very much essential !!!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Yes buddy, I agree. While booking the tickets, we need to see other aspects as well apart from the ticket price. Thai Airways has the same Hyderabad to Melbourne ticket @ 29 K INR, however, when I went into the flight details, inflight entertainment is not present and meals are charged and considering the long journey of 14 hrs I believe inflight entertainment is very much essential !!!


Oopz, what is inflight entertainment? 

Hey, I am flying (Landing) on my birthday to Sydney :yo: I heard that, some flights might upgrade my class from Economy to Higher. Some said that, we get a Champagne. But I am a teetotaler lol  (Don't know how to drink champagne )


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Oopz, what is inflight entertainment?
> 
> Hey, I am flying (Landing) on my birthday to Sydney :yo: I heard that, some flights might upgrade my class from Economy to Higher. Some said that, we get a Champagne. But I am a teetotaler lol  (Don't know how to drink champagne )


I believe, thats the private video screen which we have.  I can't imagine sitting 14hrs without that. :eek2:


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> Are you looking at the same day during those 4 times. Lets say you are booking for a flight on 1st June 2014.
> 
> if you search today the price will be cheap because there 18 days remaining but if you search on 25th May the price would be higher because there only 5 days remaining.


I hope to fly by July 10th, so thats the date I am searching - for all the flights.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> I believe, thats the private video screen which we have.  I can't imagine sitting 14hrs without that. :eek2:


lol yes, most of the international flights have that.  You have English, Hindi, and few other language movies, songs, and some shows like Bing Bang Theory etc, its totally private to you lol. :boxing:

I thought, some dances and all lol. But, it happened on Diwali or so, all airhostess made a surprising dance inside the flight to London lol on Diwali day with some hindi song 

I saw in youtube


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

jre05 said:


> lol yes, most of the international flights have that.  You have English, Hindi, and few other language movies, songs, and some shows like Bing Bang Theory etc, its totally private to you lol. :boxing:
> 
> I thought, some dances and all lol. But, it happened on Diwali or so, all airhostess made a surprising dance inside the flight to London lol on Diwali day with some hindi song
> 
> I saw in youtube


Yea.. I remember watching the news in which airhostesses were dancing to the New Year Party songs. It seems the pilots left their cockpit to watch the airborne party and they too were actioned upon.  

Yep.. though I flied to US a couple of times on a business visit, I never ever bothered to book the flights on my own as they were taken care by the "Travel team". Now, exploring the unknown space.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Yea.. I remember watching the news in which airhostesses were dancing to the New Year Party songs. It seems the pilots left their cockpit to watch the airborne party and they too were actioned upon.
> 
> Yep.. though I flied to US a couple of times on a business visit, I never ever bothered to book the flights on my own as they were taken care by the "Travel team". Now, exploring the unknown space.


Good that you're well planning to book your tickets well ahead of your grant. Nice 

All the best for your success journey 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Good that you're well planning to book your tickets well ahead of your grant. Nice
> 
> All the best for your success journey
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy !!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, services like KAYAK, SkyScanner, Expedia or wotif are _aggregators_ that query lots of other websites. They get a commission for bookings that come from their sites. You may get results that are out-of-date. There are also _consolidators_ (such as cheaptickets.com) that buy blocks of seats from the airlines and re-sell them to you. An airline may also offer special deals or conditions only via their websites. Once I have identified airlines in my price range, I usually hang around on their website for a couple of days or weeks instead of relying on aggregators . 

I would recommend to watch price development for a while. KAYAK determined from their data that the cheapest international flights can be found 34 days before the planned travel date - on average. Once you have an acceptable price and date I would recommend to contact IOM (= International Organisation for Migration), quote the cheapest airfare and travel dates you found and ask if they could negotiate a matching offer with an *additional baggage allowance* for you. That way we got an Emirates flight with *twice the normal luggage allowance* for the same price as the Quantas flight we initially considered. It's well worth it and the service is free if you are moving on a PR visa. Note that is must be your first trip to Australia since the visa grant - if you already had your validation trip it won't work.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

espresso said:


> Well, services like KAYAK, SkyScanner, Expedia or wotif are _aggregators_ that query lots of other websites. They get a commission for bookings that come from their sites. You may get results that are out-of-date. There are also _consolidators_ (such as cheaptickets.com) that buy blocks of seats from the airlines and re-sell them to you. An airline may also offer special deals or conditions only via their websites. Once I have identified airlines in my price range, I usually hang around on their website for a couple of days or weeks instead of relying on aggregators .
> 
> I would recommend to watch price development for a while. KAYAK determined from their data that the cheapest international flights can be found 34 days before the planned travel date - on average. Once you have an acceptable price and date I would recommend to contact IOM (= International Organisation for Migration), quote the cheapest airfare and travel dates you found and ask if they could negotiate a matching offer with an *additional baggage allowance* for you. That way we got an Emirates flight with *twice the normal luggage allowance* for the same price as the Quantas flight we initially considered. It's well worth it and the service is free if you are moving on a PR visa. Note that is must be your first trip to Australia since the visa grant - if you already had your validation trip it won't work.


Thanks for sharing the information, Espresso !!!

lane:


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Well, services like KAYAK, SkyScanner, Expedia or wotif are aggregators that query lots of other websites. They get a commission for bookings that come from their sites. You may get results that are out-of-date. There are also consolidators (such as cheaptickets.com) that buy blocks of seats from the airlines and re-sell them to you. An airline may also offer special deals or conditions only via their websites. Once I have identified airlines in my price range, I usually hang around on their website for a couple of days or weeks instead of relying on aggregators .
> 
> I would recommend to watch price development for a while. KAYAK determined from their data that the cheapest international flights can be found 34 days before the planned travel date - on average. Once you have an acceptable price and date I would recommend to contact IOM (= International Organisation for Migration), quote the cheapest airfare and travel dates you found and ask if they could negotiate a matching offer with an additional baggage allowance for you. That way we got an Emirates flight with twice the normal luggage allowance for the same price as the Quantas flight we initially considered. It's well worth it and the service is free if you are moving on a PR visa. Note that is must be your first trip to Australia since the visa grant - if you already had your validation trip it won't work.


Very very useful information. Thank you so much.

Santhosh


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Guy's, I am surprised that no one has talked about Tiger airways, that has the cheapest fare (20k for june 1st or later) from hyderabad to sydney. Not sure how much baggage is allowed and neither the free meals or entertainment. I understand this is a non refundable ticket and wait time at Singapore is 19 hours, that I am willing to accept to save 10k bucks.
Can anyone reveal why no one seems to prefer tiger air?
How much luggage would cost for extra kilos? 
Am planning to move in aug to sydney. 
And yeah, thanks for the insight behind fare increase by travel operators!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Guy's, I am surprised that no one has talked about Tiger airways, that has the cheapest fare (20k for june 1st or later) from hyderabad to sydney. Not sure how much baggage is allowed and neither the free meals or entertainment. I understand this is a non refundable ticket and wait time at Singapore is 19 hours, that I am willing to accept to save 10k bucks.
> Can anyone reveal why no one seems to prefer tiger air?
> How much luggage would cost for extra kilos?
> Am planning to move in aug to sydney.
> And yeah, thanks for the insight behind fare increase by travel operators!


Well, baggage, meal and even seat selection might cost you something extra, you can check in their website or call their toll free number if possible. But I calculated all these for Air Asia which offers ticket for 18-20K. However, with every other expenses like bags, meal etc, it comes to 28K which is again the same as Malay, but at not convenient seats etc.

Nothing wrong in going via Tiger/Air Asia if one do not have luggage etc and can live without food, because, in Airports, most foods are expensive and also, when you buy something, they give you the return currency in their local currency and not as USD/AUD for instance. 

I am moving in Aug too and so few other here I saw. 

Book your flight quick


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Well, baggage, meal and even seat selection might cost you something extra, you can check in their website or call their toll free number if possible. But I calculated all these for Air Asia which offers ticket for 18-20K. However, with every other expenses like bags, meal etc, it comes to 28K which is again the same as Malay, but at not convenient seats etc.
> 
> Nothing wrong in going via Tiger/Air Asia if one do not have luggage etc and can live without food, because, in Airports, most foods are expensive and also, when you buy something, they give you the return currency in their local currency and not as USD/AUD for instance.
> 
> ...


Once you book your flight ticket, please share it across to us, preferably in this thread. So will I.
Think we need to start a separate thread in the interest of those who are planning to move in aug.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Once you book your flight ticket, please share it across to us, preferably in this thread. So will I.
> Think we need to start a separate thread in the interest of those who are planning to move in aug.


Ahh! I see that you have already booked Cathay! !


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

lvonline said:


> Once you book your flight ticket, please share it across to us, preferably in this thread. So will I.
> Think we need to start a separate thread in the interest of those who are planning to move in aug.


Sure, its better everybody share their information on the flight bookings, so that it would be informational to others. Already, have learnt a lots of things once starting this thread !!


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

One thing I observed is - 

It is not always true that the flight prices are cheaper when booked earlier. I just tried for May 30th ( Hyd to Mel ) flight - Jet Airways, which is @ 32K - cheaper than the July flights !!!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> One thing I observed is -
> 
> It is not always true that the flight prices are cheaper when booked earlier. I just tried for May 30th ( Hyd to Mel ) flight - Jet Airways, which is @ 32K - cheaper than the July flights !!!


True, it depends upon season as well. When i travelled to India last time, i booked in the noon for that night flight, it was much cheaper than my previous ticket price which i booked a month prior to my travel. First time was holiday season, latter was off season and for a weekday.

This is my experience. Others can chip in as well.

Santhosh


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Santhosh.15 said:


> True, it depends upon season as well. When i travelled to India last time, i booked in the noon for that night flight, it was much cheaper than my previous ticket price which i booked a month prior to my travel. First time was holiday season, latter was off season and for a weekday.
> 
> This is my experience. Others can chip in as well.
> 
> Santhosh


Good to know Santhosh !!! I didn't know we could get such a deal for flights which are to fly in the next few hours !!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Good to know Santhosh !!! I didn't know we could get such a deal for flights which are to fly in the next few hours !!!!


Yes you can. In Offeason and Weekdays, you can get at a cheaper price. Atleast from UAE to India i am aware of.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> One thing I observed is -
> 
> It is not always true that the flight prices are cheaper when booked earlier. I just tried for May 30th ( Hyd to Mel ) flight - Jet Airways, which is @ 32K - cheaper than the July flights !!!


Yup! Even I was surprised. Booking flight is tricky business and one needs to develop the knack for it. Espresso's suggestion will be put to good use by everyone once they get their grant, I suppose


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

The so called aggregators or consolidators also charge a fee from their end on each ticket purchased. MMT charges around Rs. 500/- for each ticket purchase / cancellation / re-booking. I believe we won't be charged this if we purchase directly from the airlines.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

The cancellation fees etc. are also often less favourable if you buy from a consolidator, but it depends. I recently went to a conference in Bali and met half of the department at the airport - we had all booked the same flight by coincidence . When we compared prices, there was a 200AUD difference between the cheapest and most expensive deal (for the same flight and class, mind). In this case, the ones that booked months earlier got the cheapest deal. But I still have a hard time figuring out whether I should book flights early or late... it varies so much.


----------



## surbhi.a.goyal (May 14, 2014)

Hi Is there anyone flying from Mumbai to Sydney in July 2014 end??


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

surbhi.a.goyal said:


> Hi Is there anyone flying from Mumbai to Sydney in July 2014 end??


I am. But on Aug 1st.


----------



## surbhi.a.goyal (May 14, 2014)

We will be reaching there by 30th...are u moving alone or with family??


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

surbhi.a.goyal said:


> We will be reaching there by 30th...are u moving alone or with family??


Oh nice, couple of days before me you reach.

Well, I am going alone as I am the only one applicant on my Visa.


----------



## surbhi.a.goyal (May 14, 2014)

Have u zeroed down on any place to stay??

What's ur background??..Are u going to look for a job der??


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

surbhi.a.goyal said:


> Have u zeroed down on any place to stay??
> 
> What's ur background??..Are u going to look for a job der??


Oh, have few friends (Classmates) , yet, I haven't confirmed them of my staying plan with them, but they were ok to accommodate me, so most likely will join any of them for initial days. But surely, accommodation during my landing shouldn't be a problem for me as I have few friends and previous colleagues over there.

However, I am yet to confirm/fix my accommodation.

I am a Microsoft .NET Applications Developer majorly for now. Yes, I am serving my notice period in India currently and hence, decided to look for opportunities in Australia (Most likely Sydney) or I am free to travel anywhere in Australia like you, as I am also on 189 Visa. Hopefully, something would fit in I believe (I am not very much fussy about working ONLY in IT etc, I am fine for any job at least initially, that pays me decent). 

How about you guys? Permanently moving? What kind of roles do you prefer/your background.


----------



## surbhi.a.goyal (May 14, 2014)

Ok great..well my husband is a Chartered Accountant and he too is serving the notice period currently. I am MBA in Human Resources but not working since last three years. We have a two year old son. We are also hoping to get something initially to start with. We are going on our PR visa.We are hunting for accommodation in Sydney ...if u get any references do let me know. We are from Mumbai- Borivalli and can catch up in July if u want. Have u freezed ur airline tickets??


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

surbhi.a.goyal said:


> Ok great..well my husband is a Chartered Accountant and he too is serving the notice period currently. I am MBA in Human Resources but not working since last three years. We have a two year old son. We are also hoping to get something initially to start with. We are going on our PR visa.We are hunting for accommodation in Sydney ...if u get any references do let me know. We are from Mumbai- Borivalli and can catch up in July if u want. Have u freezed ur airline tickets??


Oh that's nice, if your partner is a CA, I am sure he should have great future in Australia, as most of the operations are Banking and Finance. If not very quickly, but surely he should get good opportunity very soon based on his efforts for the quest of right opportunity.

If you prefer to work anywhere also, you can get a job (Casual jobs) or even anything that interests you, perhaps, you may want to accept opportunities for a normal wages initially. Nice to know that you people immigrate to Australia. Sydney has plethora of opportunities for sure.

If you haven't already searched in Gumtree website for accommodation, you can do it. Please remember that, you can not view the contact details (telephone/email) of the advertiser, from India, however can freeze and bookmark your accommodation with the contents of the Ads that interests you. Then, once you reach Australia, you can immediately call them up on their phone numbers. I ain't sure if you prefer to live with Indian family/people sharing their houses, you can see a plenty of Ads by Indians in Gumtree (Preferably in Paramatta, Homebush, Flemmington, Strathfield (24 mins from CBD), Westmead etc). On the northern side, Atraman (18 mins), St Leonards (16 mins from CBD) etc). All are close by CBD (Paramatta/Westmead is the longest, which you reach to CBD within 30-35 mins). If you're fussy about living around Indian community, these are the places.

Mostly the sharing costs involve everything - Rent, Gas, Power, Laundry, Wifi and few other miscellaneous. However, if you prefer to take a 1 BHK or 2 BHK, then you may want to buy everything from scratch! You can not take an individual 1BHK or 2BHK initially for 3-6 months, as they all need local reference and 100 points test you want to meet which you will not be. Please google out what is 100 points test in Australia if you do not know about it already. It's like if you have DL you get some 20/25 points, bank account few points etc like that.

If you do not have freezed any accommodation or want just for a week or so in Sydney (Close to CBD within 15 mins in train), a good Mansion studio apartment, where again 70% are Indians, I can refer you. But I ain't sure about the availability now, its a big mansion that consists of single and double rooms, but should be ok for you 3 initially (I have seen many Indian couple with kid like you staying there).

It will cost you like 350/400$ per week (Includes everything, they also have cooking facilities and basic utensils). Good thing is, no advance here. Also you can vacate in 2 days notice period. Its very peaceful area and a big play ground is there opposite. Also, close by plenty of Indian restaurants, Indian shop etc, 10 mins walkable to ISKCON temple. Let me know if you want it for emergency.

For Gumtree, I was telling like ADs below, you can see Indian couple renting 2 BHK etc and sharing, it costs you less. Mostly 2 weeks deposit you give which is 100% refundable. If you take 1BHK in the future say 3-6 months down the line, then they charge generally 2 months rent as deposit).

indian in Sydney Region, NSW | Roomshare | Gumtree Australia Free Local Classifieds

indian accommodation in Sydney Region, NSW | Flatshare & Houseshare | Gumtree Australia Free Local Classifieds

couple in Sydney Region, NSW | Flatshare & Houseshare | Gumtree Australia Free Local Classifieds

As above, you can see a plenty of ADs by Indians and other people, for sharing. 

Sharing with any people, in general is great experience there (I mean non Indians such as other Asians or even localites), in fact, local people are so nice and friendly and very kind and helpful.


Yes, I have already booked my tickets in Cathy Pacific via Hong Kong for Aug 1st, will be in Sydney on my birthday


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Oh that's nice, if your partner is a CA, I am sure he should have great future in Australia, as most of the operations are Banking and Finance. If not very quickly, but surely he should get good opportunity very soon based on his efforts for the quest of right opportunity.
> 
> If you prefer to work anywhere also, you can get a job (Casual jobs) or even anything that interests you, perhaps, you may want to accept opportunities for a normal wages initially. Nice to know that you people immigrate to Australia. Sydney has plethora of opportunities for sure.
> 
> ...


Quite Exhaustive, Thanks.

Advance Birthday Wishes my friend !!

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## surbhi.a.goyal (May 14, 2014)

Wow..that was a lot of info..thx!!

Would really appreciate if u can share that mansion details u mentioned. Because I am looking for a place to stay when we land initially for few days. Service apartments are too costly and charge on per day basis.

Mostly we'll be finalizing the shared apartment once we reach there,since I want to see personally and take up a safe place for my boy who is extremely naughty 

Have been regularly visiting sites like gumtree,airbnb etc...but in most cases they want people immediately.

Not fussy about sharing the flat with "Indians only" as far as we get gud ppl who can tolerate my son, nationality is not a concern.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Quite Exhaustive, Thanks.
> 
> Advance Birthday Wishes my friend !!
> 
> ...


Thank you Santosh  Yes, landing in Sydney on my Birthday (New year on my new and future permanent home country)  So excited, all, inevitably by god's grace and blessings.

Wish you speedy grant too.



surbhi.a.goyal said:


> Wow..that was a lot of info..thx!!
> 
> Would really appreciate if u can share that mansion details u mentioned. Because I am looking for a place to stay when we land initially for few days. Service apartments are too costly and charge on per day basis.
> 
> ...


Yes, surely, will private message you the mansion details. Its really big one, and the beauty is, when people go there, they tend to live there permanently. I have seen many, including a couple with a kid like you who were my friend, stayed there for long. You will have to spend only for your laundry (washing - just you put 2$ for few clothes in washing machine and 2$ for drying. Say 10-14 clothes you can put - 5 days formal sets). You can use it as many times as you want, however, 2$ for each round, hope you understand. If you do not prefer to use dryer, it is ok, you can hang washed clothes outside, where they provided ropes (Generally we dry using the dryer to save time as it is all done in 30 mins  ) All other things such as Power, TV, Rent, Cooking Platform and equipments such as induction base, small fridge, few vessels are already available there and also, if you require anything specific, the landlords are so down to earth to help quickly based on availability. For internet, they have a PC there in a common place, but it is only one PC, although it is not occupied, hardly people use it, only for real genuine purpose like emails etc. If you prefer using internet long, then they have some card plans like 40$ fffor 15 days or so and 1 month plans etc for time being. You can opt that, they give you one number and it gets activated very minute , so you can use it from your room in the mansion (Wifi). You can buy rest of the Kadai or cooking stuffs that you want there in the shops, its not at all expensive, very reasonable. You have beautiful colourful birds and Sydney small cute lady parrots which makes your morning and evening beautiful. All very natural and lively. Another interesting aspect is, they clean the room every week once, changing the table sheets, room cleaning as well as changing bed linens and pillow covers free of cost.

I am afraid to tell you that not many people encourage family with small kids, as they are quite uncomfortable if the kids make noises etc. It is very strictly viewed there, they do not prefer noises from neighbours or from people who share with them. But, kids, inevitably, they make some noises, but majorly the culture there is, as you might be aware, they prefer peaceful living. Some Indians also I have seen there, not encouraging family with small kids to share with them. It depends. Just a word of caution that it is our responsibility to educate our kids/raise them that way at least until we are separately living in an independent unit where other's won't be disturbed. 

Certainly, the mansion I was talking about should help you initially, but I am positively hoping that some rooms are available to occupy when you go, because, as it is the cheapest mansion with all facilities, it is always booked and hardly I saw it free. Will send you full details of that in private in sometime.

In a week or two or so, you can finalize your accommodation further. Yes, as I said, look for accommodations in Gumtree before 2 days of your travel. Then once you reach there, you can call them up and book one quickly. 

Good to note that you are not very fussy about your accommodation partners. I'm sure you will find one good soon. As I said, just explore the ads and before 2 days of your travel, bookmark some 2 or 3 which interests you, that should help.

JR


----------



## surbhi.a.goyal (May 14, 2014)

Thanks a lot dear for all the info..u seem to have visited Sydney before??

You can send me the details at <snipped email> at ur convenience. This mansion seems to suit our requirement.

Keeping my fingers crossed.

Also I am again asking this question on this forum if anyone is aware of the rent assistance, Family tax Benefit, Carbon credit, child care that one gets from centrelink if u r unemployed.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

surbhi.a.goyal said:


> Thanks a lot dear for all the info..u seem to have visited Sydney before??
> 
> You can send me the details at <snipped email> at ur convenience. This mansion seems to suit our requirement.
> 
> ...


No problem. Yes, I lived in Sydney and worked there for an year for a big Bank.

I have sent you the details of the mansion in your private message here, please check and acknowledge.

As far I know, Centrelink benefits are only after 2 years after one land in Australia and in circumstances that the family (Couple) both of them do not have job and they have a child. 

Perhaps, others can chip in here to give you more insights.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

jre05 said:


> No problem. Yes, I lived in Sydney and worked there for an year for a big Bank.
> 
> I have sent you the details of the mansion in your private message here, please check and acknowledge.
> 
> ...


Mate,

Any contacts you have in Branch banking side of a bank you can refer me for jon opportunities ??

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Mate,
> 
> Any contacts you have in Branch banking side of a bank you can refer me for jon opportunities ??
> 
> ...


Surely, will remember this if I get some opportunities known.

For me also, there is no requirements on .NET technologies, in the same Bank where I worked, hopefully I'm also looking for some good banks to work with. Let me see my luck.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Surely, will remember this if I get some opportunities known.
> 
> For me also, there is no requirements on .NET technologies, in the same Bank where I worked, hopefully I'm also looking for some good banks to work with. Let me see my luck.


Thanks mate


----------



## surbhi.a.goyal (May 14, 2014)

Hi JRE,

Thanks for the mansion details, just going thru the details.

Pricing looks perfect but do they provide cooking facility..which is not mentioned in the website??

Also how far is this place from Parramatta?


Regards,
Surbhi


----------



## surbhi.a.goyal (May 14, 2014)

Sorry just read the FAQ part..they do provide cooking facility.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

surbhi.a.goyal said:


> Hi JRE,
> 
> Thanks for the mansion details, just going thru the details.
> 
> ...


Sounds great. Well, cooking is very much allowed. I lived in this mansion for 7 months and rest few months at Strathfield. 

For cooking, they provide some induction cooking stuff maybe one or two (I had one as I was in single studio room). I was daily cooking. Also, the other Indian couple with kid who was my friend, invite me to their room for having dinner with them, so do not worry  Cooking is allowed here. Chappati you can't bulge it without fire flames isit? Chappati you can buy outside in Indian shop which is just 4-5 mins walk (Opposite to Railway station). I did that always. You just need to heat it and apply ghee if you want and eat. Even you get small cylinder fitted gas, but I wouldn't recommend that for you now until you go to an independent unit yourself in the future. Some units allow fire flame cooking, but some may raise fire alarm. You need to be careful. Better buy chappatis outside, you get an eclectic assortment of chappati/breads for a fair price. I cooked almost all dishes you name it in North and South indian, so don't worry about cooking. Good thing is, you have a Bombay Restaurant there in about 10 mins walk  And that street, from St Leonards towards Crownest is FULL of good Indian restaurants on either sides and after some 15 mins walk, it leads to ISKCON temple. Also, one just opposite to Station, called Nilgiris. It was quite tasty!

If you are specific to use your own plates etc, you can buy it whatever you want. They, in the mansion, provide some basic 2 or 3 utensils and one plastic rice boiling bowls too apart from some dining sets. (For me, they provided new fridge, new induction equipment and 2 new vessels  As at that time they were changing all old stuffs across the mansion  )We use this plastic cooker for rice/veg boiling in the microwave. yes, you have microwave too inside the room  I bought very good non-stick kadais, choppers etc for around 10-15$ each, very cheap I felt. There are good branded shops like big bazar where they sell everything at a nominal price. If you want to double check it, while you ring them up, you can have a word on cooking! 

From Paramatta, this will be around 45 mins in train depends on fast/slow train you catch, it would be +/-5 mins. I often travel to Paramatta as I had my friends there, almost all weekends and as I had weekly pass so, I never had to spend a penny! 

I lived in Strathfield too for few months sharing a new 2BHK unit with 3 other guys like me. Strathfield is little expensive and kind of poshy as in outskirts and a lot of Asian/Indian community live there and so is Paramatta, but since Paramatta is little farther (20 mins from Strathfield and hence around 40 mins from CBD), it was comparatively cheaper.


----------



## surbhi.a.goyal (May 14, 2014)

My husband just checked with them, they said we will have to take triple ensuite since we have a kid along, which will cost us arnd 530 AUD..which is lil expensive. Still keeping it as an option.

Anything like this in Paramatta or Blacktown??


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

surbhi.a.goyal said:


> My husband just checked with them, they said we will have to take triple ensuite since we have a kid along, which will cost us arnd 530 AUD..which is lil expensive. Still keeping it as an option.
> 
> Anything like this in Paramatta or Blacktown??


Oh that's sad, perhaps, now they changed this rule, because they might have been receiving complaints for kids 

Well, still, you can try your luck negotiating with them, saying you'll take care of your kid that you will not be of inconvenience with the kid and tell them that you'll stay for sometime with them for a month or more if you like, and say you are new migrant and it would really help you etc. Sometime, they may consider, they will consider if they have double ensuite vacant. Perhaps politely requesting them trying your luck once again can be a good idea. I am not guaranteeing though  But, I have personally seen, some family requesting them, and they helped! Although, they do not welcome it, still they are down to earth to be kind and of great help. Try your luck if you really do not have a better option.

Nothing like this in Paramatta, however, one Indian family do this renting business and they have more than 250 people staying in their leased apartments. However, it will all be all time full and they prefer to rent it only to people who go via onsite. Not for family (I think - as they never gave when few were checking with them). It was very cheap, 190$ a week inclusive of unlimited high speed WIFI, TV, AC, Current, Laundry, Cooking everything. It was mostly 2 BHKs and 4 people per 2BHK Unit. Thus, he still earned 760$ for a unit  

Blacktwon is little far, some around 20-30 mins (Don't recall accurately) from Paramatta. Some Indians do live there, especially Punjabis and few Gujaratis. There is a famous Sikh Center and fully dominated by Punjabis that side. It's outskirts, and it would be taxing to daily commute to the city. There was also few temples, of which Swami Narayana temple is famous. Again, you may have to have car, as those areas are not as friendly as the area I mentioned. We travel by Bus after getting down from Train. I wouldn't recommend that if you plan to work in City.

Paramatta would have plenty of options. There was a multistoreyed building with some 16 floors or so, 80% Indians and it was cheaper unit. 350$ for a 2-BHK they paid. However, as I said, it is not easy to get a independent unit for newly migrated people.

You can try in Flemmington/Homebush - Cheaper and close to city. You have many gardens, temple, Indian shops etc. Its right next to Strathfield (I often go by walk for fun in the weekend eventide for temples - 20 mins).

Even, there are so many places in Strathfield, which you can get, but little expensive. If it is 350 in Paramatta, in Strathfield, it used to be 400-450. Nice place though. Gumtree is the best place for fetching unites here.

Also, you can try Ashfield. Its very close to CBD (Some 10-15 mins). There also so many Indians live. Do not panic, Gumtree would be of high help to you when you reach Sydney. Until then you can have this Mansion as an option. Else, if you could arrange some contacts from gumtree before you fly, it would be great too. But I would recommend to temporarily stay in this mansion, and within a week or two, you can fix your accommodation. I will let you know if I come across any!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Oh that's sad, perhaps, now they changed this rule, because they might have been receiving complaints for kids
> 
> Well, still, you can try your luck negotiating with them, saying you'll take care of your kid that you will not be of inconvenience with the kid and tell them that you'll stay for sometime with them for a month or more if you like, and say you are new migrant and it would really help you etc. Sometime, they may consider, they will consider if they have double ensuite vacant. Perhaps politely requesting them trying your luck once again can be a good idea. I am not guaranteeing though  But, I have personally seen, some family requesting them, and they helped! Although, they do not welcome it, still they are down to earth to be kind and of great help. Try your luck if you really do not have a better option.
> 
> ...


And what will be the rent for a family of two here buddy ??


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello all,
If you are looking for an estimate this link would give you a fair bit of idea.

I lived in Sydney for more than 6yrs and tried to give information to the best of my knowledge. Power has gone little dearer nowadays may be add some 200 in your quarterly bill. 

Cheers & wishing you all the Best for your career in oz.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> And what will be the rent for a family of two here buddy ??


Are you asking about this mansion?

Well, they have two price ranges:

1. 390$ for a studio room for a couple - But bath will be sharing (Pretty decent and not shambolic)

2. 450$ - Double ensuite room with little big room and some more convenience like builtin bath etc.

If you ask me in general, for an independent unit of 1BHK, it might cost around 300-350$ a week depending on places and a 2BHK decent one would cost around 400-450$. But, in both of these cases, you have to buy everything like bed mattress, furniture, everything that you need for a home, and you bear gas and power charges and you can take some Wifi connections for some dollars. Security deposits would be 2 months advance amount. 

Wherever you stay, all weekly rents are paid in advance every week. Some units prefer fortnight collection of rents and very rarely monthly basis collection. Depends.

If you are sharing with someone in a 2BHK, then it might cost around 200-250$ for both of you together.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Are you asking about this mansion?
> 
> Well, they have two price ranges:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Might opt for sharing during initial days.


----------



## roop (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi all,

Yesterday I visited some leading banks & forex agents to know the options & charges to transfer INR to AUD. I come to know that the cheapest way is through forex agencies (UAExchange & other are same) they are quoting the rate 0.35 Rs more than the current exchange rate. & other than that they will charge service tax & service charge, which will be rounded to 1000 INR on 10 lacs. Banks like HDFC, AXIS,YES & ICICI are charging more or less same 1200-1800 INR as their service charge , but quoting the rate approx 1/- Rs more than the current exchange rate.

So if one has to transfer 10 laks inr to aud this will make the difference of appox. 13K-17K INR between forex agents & banks. So what is your suggestion on this? & how you are transferring the money to aus? Please share. 
thanks


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

roop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I visited some leading banks & forex agents to know the options & charges to transfer INR to AUD. I come to know that the cheapest way is through forex agencies (UAExchange & other are same) they are quoting the rate 0.35 Rs more than the current exchange rate. & other than that they will charge service tax & service charge, which will be rounded to 1000 INR on 10 lacs. Banks like HDFC, AXIS,YES & ICICI are charging more or less same 1200-1800 INR as their service charge , but quoting the rate approx 1/- Rs more than the current exchange rate.
> 
> ...


I would say 20K is also a peanut, while transferring such big amounts, please get used to it  You otherwise, only have one choice of living in India without spending a penny :tinfoil3:

I know, people paid more than 20K through their credit card visa fee payment mate.

I would say, the research you did is extensive and good deal, decide! Lets also welcome other's inputs !


----------



## roop (Sep 26, 2013)

thanks jre05 .

I am having the same thoughts. Because this is our hard earned money & all the saving. I am reading all the threads related to money transfer but not getting the exact difference between the charges of bank & forex agents. So thought to post the details, so that the discussion here, will help others as well as me to make decision. 

Others member's opinions are welcomed. My main doubt is as Forex agents are also doing their business & that UAExchange guy told me that they are authorised by RBI, so I want to know does anybody used their services? How secure is that?
Anyhow at thelast, we all make decision on the basis of the security of our money.

& Why talk about others mate, I myself paid my visa fee @ 60.2 INR per AUD.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

How about icici travel card? Can't we load money in that and use it in oz? 
Or are there any service charges when I withdraw from atm? I think they may charge more than the conversion rate.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

roop said:


> thanks jre05 .
> 
> I am having the same thoughts. Because this is our hard earned money & all the saving. I am reading all the threads related to money transfer but not getting the exact difference between the charges of bank & forex agents. So thought to post the details, so that the discussion here, will help others as well as me to make decision.
> 
> ...


Agree with you, but my thoughts are - we shouldn't think too much as we of course progress now in life to a better place  Even, I was thrifty, but do not think much these days for petty things. 

Just go with something, else we keep on worrying and get confused for just few paisa differences. It is all right if there are just 1-2K differences!



lvonline said:


> How about icici travel card? Can't we load money in that and use it in oz?
> Or are there any service charges when I withdraw from atm? I think they may charge more than the conversion rate.


Yes, we can use. Yes, they charge some 1 AUD or so for every ATM withdrawal. You can at a time withdraw some 500 $ or so thus, you limit your ATM access.

Well, travel card is required only if you do not want to open a bank account immediately. But if you will open an account quickly as soon as you arrive, then travel card is good to have for one or two days expenses and then withdraw all money from that and put into bank account, so that Bank's atm are free of course right?!!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Has anyone flown Tiger airways ? I heard all their seats are baby size. 
For cheap tickets, if one is willing to spend money, you could give this website a shot : Experts prepare your next trip | Darjeelin I hear good things about them. Also another one : www.flightfox.com


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Brother from different mother  Can you share the name of this mansion , as it will be beneficial for other members as well


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

lol PRS's presense in this thread now, good to see.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> lol PRS's presense in this thread now, good to see.


Sirjee naam to batao


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

I contacted IOM Australia for booking my flight from Delhi to Sydney for September. I asked for 22nd September and they have given me a quote.

"September travel from Delhi to Sydney - INR 42000 on Malaysian Airlines (converted from USD to INR) with 40 kg baggage"

When I try on the internet, Thai, Malaysian and Cathay are offering between 31000 to 33000 for the same sector for travel between 22nd to 24th.

Does anyone know, if I self book, would these airlines allow 40 kg baggage? Please advise.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello RD,

Airlines policies & procedures applies the same even if you book by youself or through an agent. I am also travelling on 3nd Oct - through quantas - the limit they have given is 40 kgs main luggage & 7 kgs cabin. Any extra baggage per Kg they are charging 1550 rs / - which I think is a pure **** & junk. So, I have decided to choose carefully what I would be needing when I land there, if much necessary, I would very well purchase things there in Australia itself, might be bit expensive but atleast we can avoid charges paying for airlines.

T&R
hiya_hanan



RDKalra said:


> I contacted IOM Australia for booking my flight from Delhi to Sydney for September. I asked for 22nd September and they have given me a quote.
> 
> "September travel from Delhi to Sydney - INR 42000 on Malaysian Airlines (converted from USD to INR) with 40 kg baggage"
> 
> ...


----------

